# The Wickham Railway Line



## pistolpete (29 March 2013)

Portsmouth peeps again. How many access points are there for horses on the old railway line?
I know about the Wickham end used to be based there butwe are now further up and can get on at Soberton. Where else can we get on and off? Are there many more access points? Only know of Mislingford and by the Bere Forest after Wickham.


----------



## pistolpete (29 March 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## Clava (29 March 2013)

West Meon is where we get on it and then off for Winchester Hill - fantastic ride.


----------



## pistolpete (29 March 2013)

Thanks Clava is that a lot further north than Soberton?


----------



## 4x4 (1 April 2013)

You probably need to speak to Maureen Comber or do you read Horseytalk?


----------



## pistolpete (1 April 2013)

Who is Maureen and what is horsey talk?


----------



## pistolpete (14 April 2013)

Hi, can you get to the Corhampton gallops via the Railway line too? We are at Soberton, thanks.


----------



## Carlosmum (8 June 2013)

Where do you mean by Corhampton Gallops?  The Gallops that were on the Corhampton-Winchester road are long gone!
However to get to Corhampton from the soberton/Droxford railway line you would need to tackle the A32 in some form. You can get off in several places at Meonstoke & again at Warnford
I grew up in the area & spent many happy hours out on the railway line on the ponies!
Still do occasionally as parents are still there!


----------



## pistolpete (9 June 2013)

Thanks Carlosmum, need to just get out there and explore some more. Have only gone as far as Station Road Soberton so far.


----------

